# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Touristenzahlen mit 22 Millionen auf Rekordniveau

## wein4tler

*Touristenzahlen mit 22 Millionen auf Rekordniveau* 

Bangkok Post - .......Mehr als 22 Millionen Touristen besuchten Thailand im vergangenen Jahr, fast 16% mehr gegenüber dem Vorjahr - ein neuer Rekord für das Land - nach den Zahlen die am Montag veröffentlicht wurden.
Das Ministerium für Tourismus und Sport teilte mit, das im Jahr 2012 an die 22,3 Millionen Ausländer Thailand besucht haben. Davon Chinesen ( 2,7 Millionen ), Malayen ( 2,5 Millionen ), gefolgt von Russen ( 1,3 Millionen ),
Japanern ( 1,3 Millionen ), Koreanern ( 1,1 Mio. ), Briten ( 870.164 ) und Deutschen ( 681.566 ).

 "Letztes Jahr war die Welt im Allgemeinen in Frieden, und es gab keine größeren geopolitische-, wirtschaftliche-, ökologische- oder Naturkatastrophen und keine Pandemien,'' sagte Tourism Authority of Thailand Gouverneur, Suraphon Svetasreni am Montag. 
Das letzte Jahr war auch relativ ruhig für Thailand, dass in den vergangenen sechs Jahren politische Konflikte erlebt hatte durch Demonstrationen in Bangkok und regelmäßig schwere Überschwemmungen. 

Der Tourismus ist Thailands führende Quelle von Devisen. 

Die Tourism Authority (TaT) erwartet rund 24,5 Millionen Touristen im Jahr 2013.

----------


## schiene

In dieser "Rechnung"sind aber bestimmt auch viele Grenzgänger aus den Nachbarländern mit inbegriffen welche nur einen oder wenige Tage im Land verweilen.

----------

